# here is my 170g tank finaly all going



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well bought a tank and other things is a 72longx30highx18deep 1 fx5 1xp4 1 fluval 405 took a few pics of it excuse the background gotta try and make something for a 30 inch high










http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/270g tank/DSCF0020.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/270g tank/DSCF0010.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/270g tank/DSCF0006.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/270g tank/DSCF0021.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/270g tank/DSCF0008.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/270g tank/DSCF0007.jpg


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice tank and great SA cichlid collection. I am trying to set up almost the same tank and stand. I went with the 180 which is wider and shorter I think.

Whats the substrate in the tank? is that pool sand or 3M?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

it is silicone sand i got from the pet store


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Im not 100% sure but I think that can be bad for rays and earth eaters like the jurapari. Myabe check around. 
I got a 100 lbs of it but Im not using it cause I was told it was bad for digging fish>


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

If it is the same stuff you get at Lordco it is also used for sandblasting and has very sharp edges. That is why it would be harmful to rays and earth eaters.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

it is from the pet store . they have in there ray and aro tank


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have it mixed with crushed aragonite


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Most of the experienced members on the forum advise against using it. I was talking to J&L Aquatics and they backed it up as well. 
I am setting up my 180 gal with eartheaters and plecos so I wanted to make sure. They advised pool sand.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i found pool sand is to course it is hard on there mouth i had it before in other tanks didnt like it


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

just added some silver skats and geophagus balzannis plus couple knife fish added some aquariam salt . all are doing goood so far


----------

